# Bobs mini vs TsG jacket plate...



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

The differences are great but does a mini even fit a highsider? I think it's too wide. I have had a Bobs and two TsGs. They operate on two different principles but are essentially the same. The TsG is a LOT lighter and can be ordered exactly to your dimensions. I don't know if there is a Bob's small enough for a highsider. As for performance - they both stand behind their product and when an actuator failed on my TsG they overnighted the part (THAT is service!) so my boat was down less than two days. Sometimes knowing what a company will do when a part breaks is as important as what the specs are. 
Thresh


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Why do you want a jack plate? 

The reason I ask is that the highsider is a simple boat that functions well when the motor is hung on the transom. If you have a specific problem that you are trying to fix then you need to be prepared for some trade offs. The set back of the JP means you will be reaching back further to operate the motor. A tiller extension will help but you are still going to be reaching further back to start,stop and shift. Once the tiller extension is on there you are going to have to worry about clearance.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I ran a 9.9 on a Hi-Sider for years. The best thing 
I put on it was a Doel-Fin and the next was a transom
plate that I got from Pugar @ Custom Gheenoe that
raised the motor the last couple of inches that I needed
with no additional set back.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have Bobs manual mini sitting right next to me right now, I would deffinely purchase it again if I got a newer boat just from playing around with it, but can tell you its to wide for a NMZ and 15'4, so i dont think its an option, it will only fit on my 13' highsider because its wider transom (25") than the 15'4 and it only fits with 3"s to spare on each sidel. It has 3 setback positions, and doesnt look like it jacks up as quite as high as TsG's do. I bought it because i was disapointed on the TsG prices and couldn't afford it being my funds are limited at my age. If you can afford it get it sounds better than mine and logic tells me higher prices means higher quality and more features which i just couldnt afford at this time.

bobs mini is just a hair over 19"s wide. Its alot wider in person than in pictures trust me on that. I just weight the plate its dead even at 12lbs at the site states.


----------



## limelightsc (Mar 22, 2008)

All good information, thanks.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

MORE OPTIONS! I JUST HELPED A BUDDY PUT A MINI GRAND PRIX JACK PLATE ON HIS 13. ITS CHEAP($120)SIMPLE,STRONG(RATED FOR UPTO 40HP) LIGHT WIEGHT(6-8#) AND ADJUSTABLE FOR HIEGHT(4") AND SET BACK(3 POS). I ALSO FOUND ONE FROM CAJUN JACKER THAT LOOKS TO BE A PERFECT FIT FOR NARROW TRANSOMS, I KINDA LIKE LIKE IT MORE THAN THE MINI. IT APPEARS TO BE EVEN LIGHTER(PROBALLY NOT RATED FOR MUCH HP) AND A VERY NARROW MOUNT. BUT I HAVE NO FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE WITH THIS ONE OR KNOW THE PRICE. I CAN RECOMMEND THE MINI-GREAT PRODUCT! BOTH ARE AVAILABLE FROM HOPKINS MARINE AND PICS OF THE MINI ARE FOUND AT HYDRODYNAMICS-USA.COM.


----------



## teamhellbent (Jun 21, 2008)

Try looking at picures of my Micro-jac on the forum. It works like a Bobs and is about 14" wide. Unlike the TSG there is no wait, I have them in stock. I believe that they're a little cheaper than a TSG.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Try looking at picures of my Micro-jac on the forum. It works like a Bobs and is about 14" wide. Unlike the TSG there is no wait, I have them in stock. I believe that they're a little cheaper than a TSG.


Unlike a Bob's a TsG Adjustable Jack Plate can be adjusted on the water with one hand. 


Johnny redfish Posted on the Gheenoe forum. 

This Bob's model is not as adjustable as I'd like to have seen it, it's incredibly wide and their service left a bit to be desired. Next time I'm buying a TSG.. 

Sometimes the wait is worth it.



Hellbent, a TsG Adjustable Jack Plate is less than half the price of your's.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a Tsg ... I Love the on water adjustment ... I Need to make Immedeate Adjustments... When Testing new Motor / Prop / Hydrofoil Combinations ... 

There is a good Reason for the Wait For a TSg ... They are not thrown togather on a production line ... 

Well worth the Price and The Wait ! I Will Very Likely Buy another One ! 

Dave


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

I love my TsG slim profile.











Scott


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Forget about "Bob's Jackplate" and go with a TsG jackplate.


----------



## WannabeDeepSea (Jul 12, 2008)

Bob's makes one that is 12" wide(manual)... Just had one installed.


----------



## fubar (Jul 11, 2008)

I found this information on the micro-jack (hellbent) talked about. Dont know if this helps or not.

12v electric jack-plate, Light weight (25lbs). 
         Easy installation. 
Designed for 35hp and under clamp on motors.
         Thru bolting recommended for safety.
Constructed of 6061anodized aluminum and 
         stainless steel hardware.
Extremely rigid designed jack-plate with 1.5 inch
         built in lift, at 5 ½ to 6 ¼ inches of set
         back, plus an extra set of holes to lift
         another 1 inch.
Lenco 4 ¼ inch stroke actuator ,achieves a
         combined lift of 5 ¾ to 6 ¾ 
Over all dimensions 13.5 H x 13.5 W x 6.0 Deep
  Custom sizes and Dealer discounts available 

Martek L.L.C. is a full service machine shop.
           Located in Edgewater Fl.
         Phone:386-748-4761 MARK
      E-mail:[email protected]


----------

